# Greenshell mussels



## dernektambura (Oct 16, 2022)

Easy 30 min, New Zealand greenshells mussels in thick sauce appetizer... 

Butter, red onion, garlic, heavy whipped cream, salt, pepper, Vegeta spice, green onion and parsley + lemon...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 16, 2022)

Mmmmm, love me some Mussels.


----------

